# Poll: Americans See Democrats as ‘Outside the Mainstream’ on Guns



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

This is the real trend, not the BS that the liberal media spews non-stop. More recognize the importance of gun ownership than not.

Poll: Americans See Dems 'Outside the Mainstream' on Guns


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Not that it will change my mind but I think the Demonic rats need to put their lives where their mouths are. No secret service protection private or public body guards for them and their families. Also they can fore go the right to carry. Let's see how that works.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Instead of signs touting Democratic candidates on the front lawns, let's see some "Gun Free Zone" signs. Live the dream!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Clicked on the link, got some pop up covering the screen wanting me to vote in a candidate poll. Could not move or delete pop up.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Clicked on the link, got some pop up covering the screen wanting me to vote in a candidate poll. Could not move or delete pop up.


Yeah, I got that too. Just click on the article visible behind the popup. It'll come up.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

There should be an 'x' in the top right of that popup.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Not that it will change my mind but I think the Demonic rats need to put their lives where their mouths are. No secret service protection private or public body guards for them and their families. Also they can fore go the right to carry. Let's see how that works.


Very well stated. President Obama will soon be in my home state today, as a matter of fact about 6 miles from me. No, I won't be going, I have a barn to stain. The point is, you can be assured he'll have a small army with him all armed to the teeth. That's what gets me about these anti gun people whether it's in government or some Hollywood nit wits. They all think they are above the rest of us nobodies, they deserve armed protections, their lives mean something and needs to be protected whereas us peons well......
Just like the guns in schools, allowing some responsible staff to have guns just in case some nut job shows up. No anti gun person would ever dream of allowing that, but having armed guards protecting their money, well that's just fine. Tell me again, what is the most important thing in their lives?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Great news but none of us should rest when it comes to promoting firearms and gun safety. 52% is okay but the number should be higher.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> There should be an 'x' in the top right of that popup.


My laptop at the house shows enough of the popup on that particular site to reveal the X. the monitor I'm on now does not.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Great news but none of us should rest when it comes to promoting firearms and gun safety. 52% is okay but the number should be higher.


Absolutely. Can rest when it is 102%.


----------

